# Brother's 09 buck



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I got my brother into the muzzleloader last year, and although he didn't hook up he was addicted. This year we went above Nephi and had one of the best camp/hunting experiences. Maybe it's that I don't have as much time to do this things (it was my first campout all year) or just that I am a little older and can appreciate it more, but it doesn't get much better than two brothers out there roughin it in a tent. We saw quite a few bucks, and though I didn't get my deer-it wasn't for lack of seeing. This little buck was watching me circle around the top of the hill (I couldn't even see it from where I was at) and my brother was in the right position to watch it's escape route. A well placed shot and a deer cart drag later-we're eating some **** fine jerky. Enjoy the pics.

























































yes that's petrified poop, and a well carved leg courtesy of Mr. Lester Jensen -circa 1951


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice- good on you guys and congrats to your brother..

What's up with the poop picture?.. or is it just a pile of neat lookin' pebbles? :lol: 

Maybe epek was in the area...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

> yes that's petrified poop


Oh.. missed that part.

Must have been epeks great, great, great grandfather.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Good job, looks more like somethings buried in the other pic.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I was a little to selective this year and now Im havin tag soup lol. I wish I had taken the buck I saw like that the first weekend. Congrats on some nice tender meat.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

great little buck. Makes my mouth water. no venison here for a while. Looks like beautiful country. Anymore I live for the exploration aspect of hunting.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

That is one pencil-necked buck. Pretty sweet for a first one though! My first muzzleloader buck was even smaller, a spike x 2 :mrgreen: Congrats, I love muzzleloader huntin.


----------

